# Dog Island - Carrabelle -- Alligator Point



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished Alligator Point east of Carrabelle, last Friday- wind blowing 25+ knots, looked for spots in the grass out of the wind, found some reds up deep in the grass, mostly singles and 1 oversize guy having a blast slapping his tail around, it was fun to watch;but it was hard to put it on their nose with the wind blowing the lures off by 20ft...end of day Zilch!!

Windy Saturday, blowing a 3ft chop at Turkey Point, so we hammered across the top and over to Dog Island out of the wind, Southside,West of the ferry channel and driftted the grass flats 2-5ft of waterfor specs. We caught about 30+ specs, got some nice ones 18:-20' . one over 21", and lost about a 5lber when he laid on his side at the top of the water and said "screw you pirate":doh

Also picked up a couple of small flounder, a few bluefish, and later in the afternoon when the wind dropped we headed to some docks around Lanark Village, 1 small red in the boat, and one upper slot broken off in the docks.

Sunday of course it was flat and we were headed home, but we stopped at Lanark Village and hit the docks again for a couple of hours, the front had moved thru no reds, hit some grass flats and caught about dozen specs, mostly dinks!

Oh yeah, my cost for fuel for my diesel truck and hauling the Bay pirate over therefor this trip was *$250 OUCH!!:reallycrying*

*Here are some pics:*










nice spec



















Cap'n Jimmy witha Poor Mans Tarpon










Cap'n Jimmy with a nice spec










Kirk , whoops dropped him, he dropped his spec:doh










a decent bluefish



FYI- Alligator Point looked real fishy on the south and east side, spartina and assorted grasses and lots of oyster bars.but it would take some time to scout around,I was limited to what everone else wanted to do, so i'll have to wait till next time!


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Been thinking about scouting out that area myself. Did you rent a house over there to stay out?


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, we rented a 3 bedroom, nothing fancy but adequate and the local realtor's husband helped us out with a lttle local knowledge, and he got a free fishing trip. if you decide you want to try it Pm me and I'll hook you up.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*2 more pics, think the water was clear Sunday?*


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Bay Pirate, what kind of boat do you have?

If you stay over there again, you might want to take a charter with Capt Alex Crawford. He could really help you get oriented to where the fish are. Good report. Sorry the weather was not the greatest.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

23 Hydra Sports Bay Bolt, '05...300 Yamaha, Dark green hull

here's a partial pic with my daugther with a red


----------



## big bites (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice report. i feel your pain with the gas prices....:sick


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a very nice boat. It seemed big for a bay boat, but you seem to be able to get to where you want. What trolling motor and battery size do you have? The reason I ask is that I am thinking about a trolling motor for my boat which is also large. Thanks for the picture and for the information.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Freeline,

Call Tony @ edgewater marine, (voodoo lounge)he can make the right reco for you 380-1996, but wait till Monday, he's fishing a torunament right now. He can also do the install for you. It's important to have this mounted right for steering and longevity. I aslo recommend an onboard built-in battery charger....all this cost money, it just depends on how serious you are.

I am using 2- 31 series batteries for an 80lb Thrust MinnKota riptide, with co-pilot and auto pilot. eveything is remote control, I used to have smaller batteries, but I can burn these all day with no issues.

My boat is bigger and heavier than most that length, but it's draft is about the same, true life about 15", not the 12" they tout. that's a hull with no motor. The wide beam 8'11" helps it float as well. But I can handle quite a chop and run mid 40's across it without getting wet. My opibnion, this is the finest "hybrid" (inshore - Coastal Boat) on the market. The only thing close is the Triton LTS, another great choice!

Thanks for the Captain tip, but I not only had a captain friend that has fished there many times, we took a local flats fiehermenwith us as well. That's an areaI would like to just methodically fish every day for about a week, it's just so far and getting the time for that is tough. Not to mention the Diesel cost!

Good Luck with whatever you do.


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that water looks great in those pics. I love that area.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Bay Pirate, thanks for taking the time to tell me about your set-up and about Tony. That is all great information. Looks like you have a great boat. I looked at some of the videos on the web. I was not sure how well a trolling motor would work on a boat that heavy.


----------

